# Rocky is completely different after neutering!



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I kinda miss my hyper/playful puppy! Where has he gone??
The change in Rocky is unbelievable. He is very snuggly and wants to sleep on my lap all the time!! He is not so interested in his toys even.
I am worried he is starting to miss my OH as he has been away working for over 4 weeks now, can dogs get depressed?

He just doesn't seem himself or is that what happens to male dogs after neutering? Also he is nearly 1, would have have been getting less playful at this age anyway?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hmmmmmmmm.... I can only speak for Brody, but he hasn't acted one bit different since he got neutered. It's been almost 2 weeks ago. He acts totally normal. I can't tell any difference in his personality at all.

I wonder if Rocky is depressed? It kind of sounds like it. Poor baby!!

Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Calm or depressed? Is he eating, drinking, still playing at all? Going potty okay? If he's doing all that, he might just be settling down a bit. That's the time and especially with the neuter that they start "chillin".


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

hmmm bam was neutered at around 1 year also, but his personality wasn't affected at all. but he is of course less rambunctious now than he was when he was a puppy - maybe rocky is just growing out of the ultra-hyper stage? bam is still playful as ever but he does nap quite a bit. as in all day. i woudln't be so worried if hes eating and whatnot.


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't have a boy. But sophie has changed a few months after her spay. She is playful but def more cuddly and gets upset if i leave. maybe, his hormones are weird still? how long ago did it happen? maybe you can try different toys or different games?


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Nah he is eating, drinking normally, very greedy lol. He still is playing a bit and going to potty fine. He just seem sooooo different, ultra chilled. Maybe he is just growing up out of that mental puppy stage!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Boss was neutered around a year and his personality has been pretty much the same. 

I do know that it is possible for a dog to be a depressed though. I remember once when we just had Lina, I went to Ark. for my aunts wedding. I was gone just a few days but Dave (my bf) said that all she did was sit by the back door and whine. She wouldn't play with her toys, she ate and drank just enough to get her by. But when I walked through the door she was happy and excited and was the dog I'd left home. 

Chi's grow out of their puppy brain?? What?? Boss did NOT get that memo! lol


----------



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2009)

My Cheech did not change, but how long has it been? Is he still hurting a little? The first few weeks, cheech was not very playful, then he got better...maybe give it some time


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have 5 breeds and two of which are Chi's all males and all have been neutered, the LC neutered much later than the other's all of mine have kept their personalities and havent changed at all? I bet he misses your OH? I absolutely think a dog can be depressed. When my Grandmother was in the hospital with Breast Cancer her Yorkie stayed depressed and wouldnt even eat...we worried to death over her. I also know of some older people that had toy breed's in rest homes and when their owner's passed away they went through very traumatic periods in their lives missing those owners:-(


----------



## lysakura (Jan 19, 2009)

As you know, by removing testicles, the hormone (testostrone) is missing, so it makes a male dog more calm, quiet and more affectionate. So there is nothing wrong with your baby, he is just lacking his "manly" hormones


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts guys! Ideally I wouldn't have had him neutered when my OH was away but the op was booked for a while and I had taken annual leave at work. We will see how he is when my OH comes home, soon I hope........................! He is missing Rockys 1st birthday boo hoo .


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico didn't change ether after he got neutered. 

don't feel sorry for him. he well feel it and well be more down. Just act the way you always did before. And get him to go walking more.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Jago didn't changed whatsoever after neutering and at nearly 7 is still playful, lively and full of mischief!
I'm Rocky will soon be back to his old self!

Barbara x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im sure rocky will be back to himself in no time 
it probably is just depression, my old poodle had it and i went into hospital for 6 weeks and she gave eating, drinking and living basically, always moped and would lay in her bed with one of my pictures, couldnt walk or get up to go potty, she just gave up entirely


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco was neutered about 3 1/2 weeks ago and he does not act any different at all. He is 8 months old. Soory can't be more help.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh I wish Jach would calm a little. I'm sorry you're worrying and missing him being "normal" Rocky - however maybe it's time to embrace his calmness!! (I wish we were at that phase with Jack. He is 9 months old now and really offit!).


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Mmmmmm maybe you are at the naughty teenager phase with Jack! LOL. When Rocky was about 8-9 months old up until recently he was a total MONSTER! Now he seems very calm and chilled, will have to see how he is when Tony comes home though, he may change again!!
Jack and Ollie are sooooo cute, Ollie has very similar markings to my Rocky!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I am still waiting for the CALM to come about.....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol they actually made fun of this in a cartoon i saw "fairly odd parents"
when the dog gets fixed in the episode and even the other pets...they were calm and almost lifeless looking, funny episode


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol they actually made fun of this in a cartoon i saw "fairly odd parents"
> when the dog gets fixed in the episode and even the other pets...they were calm and almost lifeless looking, funny episode


They also did that on Family Guy. Brian was about to get neutered and they cut to what he thought he would be afterwards (about 300 lbs sitting on the couch eating chocolates).

I do have another theory about Rocky though... Maybe he just figures that if he's really really nice you'll give him back what you took from him


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

kipbug said:


> They also did that on Family Guy. Brian was about to get neutered and they cut to what he thought he would be afterwards (about 300 lbs sitting on the couch eating chocolates).
> 
> I do have another theory about Rocky though... Maybe he just figures that if he's really really nice you'll give him back what you took from him


hahahaha!!!  family guy is awesome. i wanna see that episode!  love ur theory, i would be looking for it too


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,
Just wondering how Rocky is today, is he still chilled or back to normal 
Barbara x


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey thanks for asking Rosiesmum! He is pretty much the same really, super chilled. He has had a really long walk tonight and now eating a chew. 
I may be going down to see my OH this weekend, he is staying in a hotel where he is working in Glasgow, still deciding tho cause its about a 5 and a half hr drive after my work on Fri.
He is been away 5 weeks and it might do Rocky (and me) good to see him. Just in case Rocky thinks daddy has disappeared for good!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

lysakura said:


> As you know, by removing testicles, the hormone (testostrone) is missing, so it makes a male dog more calm, quiet and more affectionate. So there is nothing wrong with your baby, he is just lacking his "manly" hormones


 
I would have to disagree with this...All of my male's have been neutered and again I say that it didnt change any of them. Chibi has been neutered for several months now and he is still bouncing off the walls and hasnt calmed out not even a little since his neuter.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I am sorry that Rocky hasn't bounced back. He looks like such a sweetie. I had no trouble with Harley's personality after his neuter. He is calming down a teeny wee bit now that he is getting closer to a year old. I have the feeling that Simon will become ultra sucky when he gets neutered later this month.


----------

